# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  revamp of my 2ft tank..

## fireblade

today mark the end of my messy tank..  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=34009

will be reusing most of my plants...
which means this scape will be covering with tenellus
below is the placement of the hardscape.
please comment on how I can improve the hardscape.


Thank You..


washing the gravels


after placing the woods and filling up water





water filled

----------


## MrSausage

why not plant first then fill up with water? need to adjust the gravel more and i feel that the wood looks "skinny". nevertheless, nice try!

----------


## EvolutionZ

wah bro! finally you rescape! im sure this will turn out to be another wonderful natural tank.

----------


## fireblade

> why not plant first then fill up with water? need to adjust the gravel more and i feel that the wood looks "skinny". nevertheless, nice try!



Actually I wanted to see if I have washed the gravels enough or not or it is still dirty.. looks like the cleaning is enough. 
care to advice me how to shift the gravels and how should I place the wood?






> wah bro! finally you rescape! im sure this will turn out to be another wonderful natural tank.


Thanks bro..  :Smile:  hopefully it turns out to be wonderful...

----------


## Aquaria One

How about putting the wood as the center piece and let it branch out like trees? Just my two cents

----------


## bliss01

Nice dw, still waiting to see the tank fill up with plants.. and the tank looks bigger than a 2ft ..

----------


## fireblade

> Nice dw, still waiting to see the tank fill up with plants.. and the tank looks bigger than a 2ft ..


Thank you :>
yes the tank is still empty now...  :Sad: 
need to find time to do planting...

----------


## YiDaLi

What plants you intend to put in bro? :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

will be reusing most of my plants...
which means this scape will be covering with tenellus
have some tonnias and gu jing.. 
then some crypt ... amazon sword(maybe not using as it has grown too huge)
moss on the driftwoods...

----------


## blue33

You can consider moving the wood forward/infront abit, so that you have more space for your plant behind to grow. Location of the wood is great.  :Well done:  Btw are you the moderator for AF? Sharing the same username?  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

Hi Blue33, yes I am guppy moderator in AF..  :Smile: 

After few weeks of lazing around and empty planted tank with water, I finally moved my fat fingers last Saturday at 11pm... Did water change to all my tanks and planted this tank till 2.30am Sunday.
enjoy the pictures! 
and comments welcome!!

FTS notice the amazon sword is in another tank.. can find a place to plant it..


another FTS


try growing Downoi again!! hopefully some can survive from this lot..


left side of tank


view from the left side of tank

----------


## fireblade

right side of tank


3/4 shot


angle shot

----------


## fireblade

Downoi that I got when it is still in pot.

----------


## WiNd08

that's one big pot!!!  :Shocked: 

why not use an external filter? the internal one is quite distracting :Sad:

----------


## nickLee

wow that pot is huge.. is the internal filter sufficient for the tank?

----------


## fireblade

no space outside of tank to put filter.. :P
have 2 ehiem laying around at home but never use..

yes, the pot is huge... but almost 90&#37; melted..  :Sad:  wonder what went wrong... think not going to try downoi anymore..

btw, the tank is turning yellowish... not sure if it is the land plant fertilizer that I added or the wood is leaching..  :Sad:

----------


## blue33

Is the wood causes it.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

strange thing is before adding the plants and fertilizer, the water is super clear..  :Sad:

----------


## WiNd08

how long you put your wood for soaking?

i soaked mine for 4-5days in HOT water, repeatitively changed water whenever im home.. very very slight leeching on my part :Wink:

----------


## WiNd08

takes awhile for leeching to takes place as well  :Razz:

----------


## fireblade

soaked for a few days in hot water..
then put in tank from 11th Nov till 10th Dec.
during this time, the water is clear...
then before planting, shifted the gravels and added in land plant fertilizer then filled with little water and plant... after that filled with water . water turned brown 2 days later, did a 100&#37; water change and very happy with the clear water.. but 3-4 days later, turned yellow again..

----------


## blue33

Especially with currents it'll still slowly leach out.  :Confused:  Thats why more people choose ADA wood as the wood only left with hard wood part as compare to other woods and driftwood. Price is also alot of different.

----------


## fireblade

i see...
now wood covered with brown algea... no fish added yet...
maybe throw my SAE in.. :P

----------


## blue33

Crank up the CO2 to 4-5bps since there's no fish. All algae will be gone soon.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

I am using DIY CO2, so no control over it..  :Sad: 
but CO2 is producing in a fast rate..
maybe tonight add in excel...

many plants turned yellow..  :Sad:  maybe I have neglect them for 1 month before planting..

----------


## blue33

Try to add more potassium and iron, they will revive very fast.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

ok will try to add in iron... no potassium  :Sad:

----------


## blue33

Iron need potassium to assist them in taking, without it the iron will be useless and the algae will start to attack. Potassium is like open up the stomach of the plant to take in nutrients.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

sigh!! have to burn pocket again.. :P

----------


## fireblade

sianz..al downoi gone..  :Sad: 
think will not try anymore...

----------


## fireblade

little update..
algea kick in and tank is brown in colour.. 
throw in my pleco to eat algea..(lazy to scrup)
will see if it destroy my plants or not.. 

Downoi all melted to the roots part..





what algea is this?

----------


## WiNd08

hey bro, the problem seems quite bad. i do not know what algae are those.

i think you should do large >50% water changes since theres no fauna. crank up your CO2 and increase circulation. reduce fertilization would inhibit algae growth + add more plants such as hornworts to aid in nutrient absorption.

whatever it is you shud try very strong methods to remove the algae!

you shud remove your pleco as well as it's output is usually very high, and it disrupts your tank a lot (stirring up debris etc)

----------


## blue33

That is not algae, is from melted plant floating around.

----------


## fireblade

> hey bro, the problem seems quite bad. i do not know what algae are those.
> 
> i think you should do large >50% water changes since theres no fauna. crank up your CO2 and increase circulation. reduce fertilization would inhibit algae growth + add more plants such as hornworts to aid in nutrient absorption.
> 
> whatever it is you shud try very strong methods to remove the algae!
> 
> you shud remove your pleco as well as it's output is usually very high, and it disrupts your tank a lot (stirring up debris etc)


Thanks for the advice bro!!
removed the pleco the next day, worry that it will destroy my plants.. :P





> That is not algae, is from melted plant floating around.


glad to know that it is not algea! maybe it is the downois' remains
all downoi gone... think I should not kill anymore of this beautiful plants. and save my money on some other plants.

----------


## fireblade

on Boxing day,did 98&#37; water change..
Tonnia turned brown and melted..  :Sad: 
Took the drift wood out and cleaned away the dirt,and did some planting..
Added some Rotola red and green, HM, crypt wendit tropica, Lobelia, golden nana . 
Slept at 2.30 am.

just took some pictures for you to enjoy..

FTS


Crypt wendit tropica with Lobelia infront


right side of tank added golden Nana secured by cable tie and rotala green at a corner.. :P


left side of tank, the front piece of wood is temporary there will remove when the flame moss starts to grow. HM and Rotala red in the corner


center of tank. not sure what crypt is this... but it is adapting well  :Smile: 


lobelia again


crypt wendit tropica


golden nana secured by cable tie


view from left side of tank. can you spot the cable tie?

----------


## fireblade

sianz.. lobelia all melted..  :Sad: 

water turning golden again..  :Sad: 

should name it golden tank!

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

you need to list the full specs of your tank in order for us to understand what is going on.

----------


## fireblade

will try my best to list..

gravels : Lapis
fertilizer : Root Monster, Land plant slow release fertilzer in some part of the 
tank, Flourish iron once a week, Easy-life ProFito once a week
CO2 : DIY difused using Boyu filter 
Filter : small Boyu Filter SP-602F with flow rate at 340L/H 
Water change : once a week or once every 2 weeks

----------


## k3nlim

It could be due to the land plant slow release fert in the tank that's clouding the tank and causing algae bloom due to the excessive nutrients? Will suggest that floating plants to be used to soak up the excessive nutrients and they're cheap and good.

----------


## fireblade

I suspect that too...
since that is the new addition to the tank...
meanwhile has added 3 otos in the clear the brown algea... 
has thrown in malayan shrimp but think all gone liao..  :Sad: 
also added 5 Boraras brigittae/merah given by bro illumnae 

now feel like throwing in small normal pleco ...
think will need to do water change again..

----------


## k3nlim

Hmm..seems like your tank is quite similar to mine whereby no shrimps can survive in there :Sad:  Maybe more frequent waterchange to clear the excessive nutrients before you add in the new fishes?

----------


## fireblade

a little update of the tank..  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

updates with some pictures..
tank has lots of brown algea..
removed my DIY CO2 and upgraded to pressurised CO2 at 1-2 bps
even the algea is bubbling...
but problem is stem plants started to turn brown at the bottom..  :Sad: 











my filter and CO2 diffusor . is this a good way to diffuse CO2?

----------


## Viper007

What happen to all the fishes? :Smile: 

Interesting tank!

----------


## fireblade

baraboras still inside.. but shrimps and otos gone .. :Sad:

----------


## fireblade

think I might be giving up on stem plants.. they all turn brown at the bottom and slowly up!  :Sad: 

updates on some of the plants...
looks like have bba and hair algea..  :Sad:

----------


## fireblade

showing a little update..
plants are growing a bit wild..
tied more moss to the wood, but think it is not very nice..
comments welcome..

----------


## fireblade

update after about 1 week 
starting dosing fert more frequently, can notice better growth on the plants . but also green algea on glass wall... time to change filter..  :Smile: 

glosso starts to grow.. but taller..  :Sad:  looks like light is not enough..


like the Crypt Wenditt Tropica.. but got algea on the leaves..


2 of the fauna inside..


bubble bubble everywhere!! 


look from left side.. looks like the crypt is too big to be infront liao


FTS


bubble bubble again on moss and tiger lily..  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

LOL!  :Laughing:  I can see my fert is toooo strong for you.  :Grin: ...

----------


## fireblade

> LOL!  I can see my fert is toooo strong for you. ...


oh! too strong means I need to minus the dosage?

----------


## fireblade

Loves tonnia... but below got algea attack..



gloosso growing upwards... think not enough light...  :Sad:  but as compared to 1 week ago,there are quite some growth.. 


tank wall always have algea every 2 weeks... think must change water every week liao..

----------


## Verminator

You seem to have alot of trouble with algae. Check you have the blances right of light, co2 and ferts. Something is in excess of lacking and algae is clearly thriving a hell of alot more than your plants!

----------


## BettaLoves.

haha bro when i saw ur first picture i was stunt because theres no plant , after the next few pictures i was lyk WOW. dam nice bro.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

> You seem to have alot of trouble with algae. Check you have the blances right of light, co2 and ferts. Something is in excess of lacking and algae is clearly thriving a hell of alot more than your plants!


think should be my water circulation and filtration.. will try to change the filter to see if it helps.. also maybe is my light? has been using it for around 3 to coming 4 years already.





> haha bro when i saw ur first picture i was stunt because theres no plant , after the next few pictures i was lyk WOW. dam nice bro.


Thanks bro, far from nice ...  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

update after water change..  :Very Happy: 

tonnia...  :Smile: 


centre of the tank, tiger lily bubbling like mad after 2 hours of water change and injection of CO2


pushed down and trim the glooso.. hopefully they can form a nice carpet.


right side.. cannot really see the dritwood liao..


left side, can roughly see the shape of the wood

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Bro, what light set are you currently using? I think you need more light.

----------


## fireblade

I am using 2 x 36 watts PL. thinking of changing one of the light to 55W but it is flickering, wonder if it will affect the plant growth .

----------


## fireblade

after few weeks of preparation, finally fired off my Ehiem 2213 filter.. 
hopefully circulation is better and Mr Algea please go away!!

----------


## fireblade

some photos update after adding ehiem 2213
Crypt Wenditt Tropica


some of the fishes inside. got 10 silver tip and 10 ember tetra, SAE and someother fishes


Tonnia!!! simply love how they grow.


side of the tank.. no more algea liao..  :Smile: 


close up on tonnia


Tonnia from top view.. can see one of the lights I used


another shot on the tonnia


not sure what crypt is this.. view from left


see the bubbles! red tiger lotus reaching the top soon


this otto have 2 spikes!


glooso growing tall..  :Sad:  but bubbling


bubbles everywhere..


pictures of the fishes again


even the spikey moss is bubbling!!


bubble on lotus leaf


almost FTS from the left.


right side of the tank. is the inlet too high?

----------


## fireblade

attached a video for fun..  :Smile: 

YouTube - Planted tank after adding ehiem 2213

----------


## fireblade

added in some more fishes.. :P
10 pieces of Rummy nose.. love the way they school... but not very suitable for a 2 feet tank though..

----------


## WiNd08

looks like its improved a lot after the war with algae !!!

sigh, i miss my tank  :Sad:

----------


## fireblade

thanks bro...
the glass still grow algea...  :Sad:  so everytime it grows, I will scrap lor..

2 years pass very fast one..  :Smile: 



> looks like its improved a lot after the war with algae !!!
> 
> sigh, i miss my tank

----------


## fireblade

update after a trimming session to the tonnia and water change.
Tonnia was reaching the water surface..  :Smile:

----------


## Fingerling

Looks like a low-lying rainforest if you picture the tank without the tiger lotus plants. Nice setup.

----------


## fireblade

notice any growth in the plants?

growing tall glooso

----------


## fireblade

exactly 7 days update..  :Smile: 
noticed the growth of RTL and Tonnia?



FTS


RTL on the right with CO2 and filter outlet


I loved the look of these crypts.. anyone can help me identify the tall crypt behind?


some shots of the fauna inside.. 10 silver tip tetra, 30 rummy nose , 4 guppies, 2 SAE , 10 ember tetra and what did I missed?!!






my riccia island with gloosso!

----------


## fireblade

3 months later....

RHS


LHS


FTS

----------


## blue33

WOW... Beautiful jungle now.  :Well done:  Speedy growth.  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

thank you for the encouragement and guidance sifu!

----------


## blue33

You have made the effort to happen, your hardwork has payoff.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

today marks the end of this tank...
has removed everything and done a rescaped...
initially thought of only removing those foreground long grass... but then pull and pull and then remove the 2 pieces of wood and started removing the other plants.. :P

used back some of the plants and added 1 pot of crypt and 1 pot of glosso ...

----------


## gene

was the long grass that you used long hair grass?

----------


## fireblade

no don't think that is long hairgrass... 
it is thicker..  :Smile: 

pic of it when removed from the tank.

----------

